#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  假設現代科技充許人變獸人，但你要為國家效命，你...願意嗎？

## 亞多士

假如人類能以現代生化科技的力量，把人變成獸人
但你一旦成為獸人，你必須為國家效命
無論是戰爭或特殊用途
甚至失去大部分的自由....
你還願意成為獸人嗎？
小狼在此提出一個小小的問題...^^"

----------


## 快樂狼人

等到我如果毫無牽掛的時候應該會去.我喜歡處在戰爭生死壓力的恐懼之中.這樣人生才不會無聊~

----------


## 幻貓

如果是用在侵略上的，打死都不要
1.我怕死
2.有種被利用的感覺
3.感覺我成了一個「武器」

說要保衛國家還差不多......


說真的我非常不喜歡國家利用優勢科技去攻打人家
所以我很討厭那群十八十九世紀征服者的行為〈還要我們背下來！〉


最好的方法就是把那種科技偷過來，把什麼控制晶片的步驟去掉
然後再讓這種技術流到民間......我們獸人就自由化而且不用理國家了~~~

呵呵呵......〈幻想中〉

----------


## 狼狼

就像鋼煉嗎。
為了唯一的親人，而就算成為被眾人唾罵的軍部的走狗也在所不惜。
既然能把你改變，就一定有方法控制你....就算不成熟的技術。但是要找BUG（BUG？）也是漫長的過程吧~
或許我會去呢~

----------


## Wolfang

如果要為國家效力，這我倒是不會排斥
但是我所希望的是，不是被國家隨便玩玩而已XD

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

基本上我覺得獸化是一種象徵回歸自然的表現

所以也是要看是怎樣的國家

----------


## 北極狼

> 假如人類能以現代生化科技的力量，把人變成獸人
> 但你一旦成為獸人，你必須為國家效命
> 無論是戰爭或特殊用途
> 甚至失去大部分的自由....
> 你還願意成為獸人嗎？
> 小狼在此提出一個小小的問題...^^"


不了,我最憎戰爭.我最愛和平and自由~

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

怎麼會是個不好的問題？
關於這方面不要想太多啦=w="
問題本身的好壞要看回答者怎麼想，
當然也不是說誰的想法特別不好。

我是不會想要啦，
因為這樣失去了"生"的本質，
已經不是"是什麼生物"的問題了。

----------


## 黃色笨蛋

死也不可能
要是受到國家力量的控制
便成獸人只會是走狗
覺得會被自由的獸人唾棄

----------


## 歐里爾

變成獸人耶!!! 不過要...
(嘆氣~)
我可能沒辦法吧....
因為很怕槍聲又怕痛,就算去了可能也很痛苦吧~
雖然這樣講....但~
我可能還是會想去吧 (?)  =~= /

----------


## 狼漪

我不願意
當人類就已經這樣了...
好不容易變成獸人，但卻要幫人類做事
這種感覺...
很遭~＂~
(我覺得啦~"~)

----------


## mars

不願意
1.失去自由(最不喜歡)
2.我怕死

----------


## 幻影紅虎

直接反抗
自由總比當軍部的走狗還要光容!!!!  :lupe_hurt:

----------


## 银狼之吻

不要……不想爲了自己的願望去傷害別的生命……

----------


## 九賀

失去自由是很痛苦的
雖然戰爭不會有停止的一天
被這樣剝削當然很不是滋味
變的像工具一樣利用
如果是自願效忠的話不反對

  "一旦成為獸人 必須為國家效命"
這種話說出來很傷獸眾的

----------


## Raistlin

如能變成

那時的科技應該可以進行 洗腦式 的晶片 植入到體內 (在變換過程中)

豈不是回到WWII

在政治的遊戲裡

變成那個無知且愚蠢的一步棋子

毫無自我可言

----------


## 暗翼

我會答應...但是變龍人後逃跑.....不喜歡被人指揮...就算當個逃亡者也可..

----------


## 胡狼烏加

> 我會答應...但是變龍人後逃跑.....不喜歡被人指揮...就算當個逃亡者也可..


嗯嗯~~我也想這個樣子~~
先他們把自己變狼人以後........就跑阿!!!!

阿哈哈哈~~一邊跑一邊罵愚蠢的人類~~~~
感覺上逃亡很刺激的!!

不過希望可以有再轉換回人的能力.這樣比較好躲~~(笑)  :em_jackallaugh:

----------


## 亞多士

> 直接反抗
> 自由總比當軍部的走狗還要光容!!!!


反抗倒是不需要...
只要不要答應就好了...
畢竟不是強迫性的...
只是有這項“權利“，端看個人抉擇

----------


## 狼 - 月

這問題問得真好-.-v
如果真的可以變成獸人
我會有以下的計劃:
1.先集合全部狼版的獸或是其他地方的獸
2.全部一起去獸化(同時間)
3.獸化完成,全部變成強壯的獸人
最重要的開始哦~
4.全部獸人開始對人類進行攻擊
5.先把研究所的人類都殺掉,佔領研究所
6.慢慢發展軍事,經濟,總之是建立一個獸人的國度
7.開始對人類進行全面的殺戮
有兩個結局:
結局一:殺剩品格良好的人類,人類與獸人一起創造另一個美好的國度(所謂的獸人與人類共存的美好世界)
結局二:人類都殺掉,科技全佔有,建立只有獸人的世界,慢慢發展下去
如果可以我應該想要結局一多一點@@~

----------


## Silarce

生化科技
這已經是違反自然的東西了
所以我反對，我不會為了想成為其他的生物而去觸碰這種東西
我希望的是"天生"就是狼人

----------


## Nise妖狼

在下也不願意為了自己變成狼人的欲望　去加入戰爭殺害其他民族…

變成狼人後想辦法逃跑？
脫逃失敗被抓到後恐怕是死路一條…

----------


## 亞多士

> 這問題問得真好-.-v
> 如果真的可以變成獸人
> 我會有以下的計劃:
> 1.先集合全部狼版的獸或是其他地方的獸
> 2.全部一起去獸化(同時間)
> 3.獸化完成,全部變成強壯的獸人
> 最重要的開始哦~
> 4.全部獸人開始對人類進行攻擊
> 5.先把研究所的人類都殺掉,佔領研究所
> ...


這位獸友...
通常這種研究所都有重裝軍隊守著...
我想剛變身的我們應該還蠻虛弱的...
再者...
研究所無法發展經濟...
在你發展軍事的同時...人類已經把大約100～200枚巡弋飛彈對準我們...
最後...
如果真的成功了...剩下的人類也不會原諒我們的...（畢竟大部分的人被我們殺了）
P.S:你有一點小小的離題喔...！  :onion_32:

----------


## 胡狼烏加

> 這問題問得真好-.-v
> 如果真的可以變成獸人
> 我會有以下的計劃:
> 1.先集合全部狼版的獸或是其他地方的獸
> 2.全部一起去獸化(同時間)
> 3.獸化完成,全部變成強壯的獸人
> 最重要的開始哦~
> 4.全部獸人開始對人類進行攻擊
> 5.先把研究所的人類都殺掉,佔領研究所
> ...


嘻嘻~~雖然有點離題~~
不過我喜歡你的點子~~
可是怕最後獸人反而會落的人類一樣的下場
甚自會以"高傲的種族"自稱 做跟人類一樣的事情....
畢竟牠們還是人類變成的....

----------


## 狼 - 月

OTL...
得到很多反抗呢..."
令大家感到有點反感很抱歉--""
那把重點轉回正題-_-~
我不會願意~因為要為國家效命
沒有了自由

p.s.之前的點子大家可以忘記了...(炸

----------


## 白袍狐仙

呃...這不是跟貧道的小說《真理與信念‧貳》頗像...

好吧，以下是貧道的答覆。
貧道願意中華民國效命，但前提是在被動作戰的體制之下。
(也就是說是以國家遭到侵略為前提。)

至於是什麼形式並不重要，獸人也好、人類也好；二兵也好、上將也好，只要給貧道一把步槍、一箱彈藥，絕對拼死保衛國家=w="

以上。

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

嗯......我想要是能變成的話,通常都會直接被洗腦或怎麼樣吧!(也就是說強制性,變成機器人一般給別人使喚)

若能選擇還有自我意識的話,我想.....我會願意吧!

反正不一定獸化了就一定代表從事軍事性質的活動的說(至少我是這麼想的啦XD)

重點是獸化後你想怎麼樣為國家(?)貢獻自己的一份心力

比起這個,我倒是比較在意是這些:

1.我想若能獸人化成功後,應該會被監視一陣子吧!(科學家要做紀錄,監測你身體狀況或心理狀況等)搞不好後代也會被長期監視(這可能會違反隱私權,不過此權只限於"人")
2.人類跟獸人長久生活後一定會有摩擦,大規模衝突遲早會爆發(也就是WW3)

3.由於上面情況,你必需選邊站(為了你的同類呢?還是你的國家?)

4.在宗教上,有些宗教可能不能忍受這類事情或種族,也可能有人(獸人)利用宗教,宗教狂熱者造成世界上的動盪不安(EX:泰伯的NOD)

----------


## xu430030

首先，我是願意的啊。。。
大家平心而論，我們作爲人類擁有的自由又有多少呢？
其實，本來也就沒有多少啊。。。
PS：大家也可以逃掉嘛。。。－  －

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

還是不加入的好，因爲不喜歡被人呼來喚去。
但話説回來，即使逃掉也不能逃多遠吧，畢竟人類不是笨蛋，或許會裝上發信器什麽的。

----------


## Wolfy

我覺得這個問題本身有優先順序的問題.

*是想要為國家效命?

還是很希望變成獸人?*

---

如果一心一意想報效國家. 又喜歡變獸人的話. 那獸人形態會是一種榮耀. (完美狀況)

如果非常想要報效國家. 但是不喜歡獸人. 那就是忍辱負重. (我看這邊沒這種人吧^^)

如果不想為國奉獻. 又不喜歡獸人... 那簡單. 窩在家看CNN電視. 看獸人怎麼戰死的.

如果根本沒有想要為國奉獻的心. 可是只想變獸人...........

問題就大了........

因為標題本身就有誘惑人去從軍的概念.

感覺... 好像全國的人都很想變獸人. 這種可能性才會存在.

*"只要你加入國軍. 就可以享有變成獸人的優惠唷~~~"* <---這樣的感覺.

因為假如已經不想當兵了. 還要變成不同模樣. 通常沒人會願意的. (只有獸控會考慮)

---

所以.  想出 "假設現代科技充許人變獸人，但你要為國家效命" 這個條件的人.

到底會是什麼樣的人呢? 這個是我覺得比較有意思的人. 

應該是了解獸控對於變身為獸人是夢寐以求的願望的人想出來的.

如此的利用少數人的願望來做事的人. 我認為不會做出什麼好事情.

所以... 這個條件我覺得有詐.

絕對不會考慮的!!

----------


## 亞多士

> 我覺得這個問題本身有優先順序的問題.
> 
> *是想要為國家效命?
> 
> 還是很希望變成獸人?*
> 
> ---
> 
> 如果一心一意想報效國家. 又喜歡變獸人的話. 那獸人形態會是一種榮耀. (完美狀況)
> ...


嗯...，厲害喔～，發現其中的小問題了，想說過了這麼久還沒有發現其中的問題，我真是笨啊～
其實之後我想了一想，這就是一般政府用來徵兵的手段之一，利用人民渴望的利益來引誘人民去做政府想做的事，當人民嚐到第一次的甜頭時，要他們放棄這項福利是很困難的，政府則可以進一步控制他們，尤其是越好的福利，其控制越方便，特別是這種讓你完全變成一種與眾不同的身分（像是總督、特級長官等...），你要維持它，就要聽命於它...，進而被控制。（目前這種現象在較落後的地方比較嚴重，古代也是。）

----------


## 獠牙

絕對不願意

在下最痛恨的就是國家機器

所謂的保家衛國或者是為國效力......

全都是那一小撮腐敗高官和資本家的陰謀詭計...

要嘛就是竊取這樣的科技

----------


## 鵺影

這樣跟生物兵器有什麼不一樣？

到頭來只會被當成兵器、物品，而且完全失去自主性的自由...

這不是我想要的結果...太悲慘了...  :onion_29:

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

要看看那是怎麼國家，如果是獸人的國家，那麼為國家效命就一些問題都沒有。
如果是人類的國家，寧死不屈，死都不要變獸人。

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

這是不可能的事情

失去自由在怎麼樣也不會快樂

假使真的如此

那代表過段時間一樣會有別的方法出現

不如稍微等一下

可以換來碩大的自由

----------


## 迺嘕

> 假如人類能以現代生化科技的力量，把人變成獸人
> 但你一旦成為獸人，你必須為國家效命
> 無論是戰爭或特殊用途
> 甚至失去大部分的自由....
> 你還願意成為獸人嗎？
> 小狼在此提出一個小小的問題...^^"



感覺很像是"最終兵器彼女"的感覺


我喜歡獸人 我也希望能變成自己喜歡的獸人


但失去自由不是最痛苦的事情嗎?

這比用身上任何的東西來交換還要來的更加痛苦

所以我算是不能接受的

----------


## 哒瑟狼

有其他的方法變嗎？如果有的話我到很樂意，只要不用送死，嘿嘿。失去自由也看到什麽程度吧。

但是如果是我的祖國需要我，並且攻擊類型是屬於正當防衛那種我會去。

----------


## 娜雅

不會願意的!!!

可是國家政府利用了某種條件威嚇時(如你的妹妹在他手上之類的)
只好不得已......

但如果是我的話,就算被受化後,我也會逃出實驗室等等
過我自己想要的.......自由!!!

----------


## VARARA

決不。
國家算什麼？
看過去也只是一堆糟糕政客在玩弄的權利遊戲罷了。
我沒那麼傻，還為所謂的國家犧牲。


VARARA

----------


## 弒犬

報告長官!!我願意

可是 是要有科技裝備的不是一身光溜溜就上戰場的

----------


## 許狼中將

如果要我上戰場我願意！但〝特殊用途〞和失去大部分自由。
這我〝不能接受〞，因此我會〝拒絕〞。
只要〝特殊用途〞和失去大部分自由這兩個條件沒有消除，
他拿出再好的其他條件，我都會拒絕！

----------


## 克萊西恩

X他的吧...寧願死掉去下一個世界碰碰運氣

看會不會到理想中的世界

這輩子已經是人類 途中改也只是半個 還得幫人做事啊?

就把快快這輩子過完 去下個世界 搞不好是想要到的獸人世界

從頭當到尾 這輩子就先算了

----------


## Ghostalker

首先要說的是，作爲人類出生，就永遠是人類了
沒有獸人的親人，沒有獸人的環境，沒有獸人的文化
人類的靈魂裝進獸人的軀體裏
如果說這樣就算是獸化那我可不太信任

而且也要看所說的國家是什麽國家，在執行什麽政策
如果是1917~1919年的列甯主義蘇俄，我會選擇同意的
奉獻即快樂，爲了偉大蘇維埃，爲了全部智慧生命的最終解放，爲了整個星球的未來（似乎這一條說的大了點，不過環保的說法的確是蘇聯先提出來的），我願意加入任何可以奉獻的崗位，也願意接受身體的改造。就算有副作用，就算要被使用，我也願意。我並不是不愛好和平，但如果是爲了以上的理想，我願意讓戰火掃平一切壓迫和剝削，直到紅旗插滿世界的每一個角落，然後等著迎接真正和平的黎明，而不是各國表面上阿谀奉承暗地裏卻勾心鬥角的假和平

如果所謂的國家是後來的斯大林主義蘇聯或者其他國家的話，我絕對不會同意
爲了單一某個國家的目的而去發動侵略，或者是爲了政府穩定而去暗殺自己無辜的同胞，這種事情甯死也不會做

總結：如果是爲了理想（或者說如果這個國家是個理想國）我就會同意，如果是爲了國家本身（或者說如果這個國家是個腐敗的國家）我肯定不同意

----------


## 克克羅斯

> 假如人類能以現代生化科技的力量，把人變成獸人
> 但你一旦成為獸人，你必須為國家效命
> 無論是戰爭或特殊用途
> 甚至失去大部分的自由....
> 你還願意成為獸人嗎？
> 小狼在此提出一個小小的問題...^^"


情況而定吧...........如果真的要再失去自由跟自由中選一個 我會選前者吧 反正...戰爭是必然的 除非天下大同

----------


## 幻月朧

能變成獸人，但要為國家效命嗎？

那就要看能變成那種獸人囉！

基本上能選擇種族的話

而國家對本身的權利

沒有過多的干涉的話

且對變成獸人的自己有一定的尊重

應該會直接答應吧！XD
（謎之音：說的那麼好聽，你的主要目的只是想變獸人而且吧！！）

----------


## 戌天沃牙

如果沒有自由的話就不好玩了XD~
在說我怕死XDDDD~
所以還是不要嚕@@"

----------


## 夢狼之人

變成獸人之後，把發動戰爭的兩方都殺了= =+
真是兩全其美的好方法啊~(遠目)
像剛練最後也把軍方爆掉了呢(茶)

----------


## 亞多士

喔...我以為本話題已經胎死腹中的說...
看來討論還是有繼續下去....
其實我當初提出這個問題的動機...是想要了解是什麼樣的人選擇了這條路...
而大家又是以什麼理由作為反駁的依據...
有些人純粹只是想要當獸人（種族不限...品種不限... @@"）
有些是為了理想...
有些是因為喜好和平，厭惡戰爭...
有些人認為失去自由即失去當獸人的意義...
其實這個問題大概可以很模糊的看出各位對獸人的定義在哪裡...
有人認為獸人之所以是獸人不只是外表上的不同...其中包括對自由的渴望，資本主義的厭煩...
有些人認為獸人代表的是一種狂野的力量，大自然原始之力的代表及象徵...
有些人認為身為獸人有著一定程度的責任所在...對於世界的維護...自然的保育...等...
當然...
這些應該是部份大家對獸人的定義...（話先不要講太滿...，總是有例外...^^"）
也因此...
這也在一定的程度上製造了獸人特有的思想...一種對於獸人的無形規範...
呵呵...其實這是沒完沒了的...
然而最簡單的回答...就是...（我覺得啦...）
不違背自己當初為何想當獸人的原因就好了....

----------


## werewollf

我貌似和前面的大多數人不一樣呢....呵呵


應該會去吧...不過也會看"任務"得情況而定...或許吧...

 :Confused:

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

我選擇"不"

1.獸人本身就不該替國家/人類效命!!而是為自然挺身
2.因為人類想亂用動物之力~而讓動物被囚禁~做實驗~只為了貪婪~就算死我也不想
3.往反方向想~並非像我們一樣想成獸的人類~如果是被迫成為獸~絕得這樣合理嗎!!
4.不管是否是想要的獸~如果成為亂七八糟對自然有害的獸該怎辦
5.不管是否有解藥~並非想成獸的人類~未有一輩子的創傷!!

以上只有想到這些

如果是為了人類或實驗~我死或要我靈魂消失~我也不會成為那種獸人

----------


## 阿翔

5個字：
打死也不願意！
自由是翔最可貴的東西，
就算要做獸人，
翔也不需要人類的幫忙！
人類本來就是狼族的超級大敵，
變成獸人去幫助人類，
不是代表背叛了狼族了嗎？
戰爭…
翔是很喜歡和平的*（不過快被人類逼出原始狼性了）*，
要戰爭也是狼和人類戰爭而不是人類和人類戰爭！
總之，
就是有一萬個好處，
翔也不需要人類把翔變成獸人，
然後被他們控制！

----------


## 劍痞

「在不違反自己的大體原則下做什麼都可以……
「越界會自動修正國家指令採取折衷方式。」

「與絕對原則相違背……不好意思請去找其他獸人……」（默）

----------


## 風邪狼

我是很想變成獸人啦~~
不過要我""當武器""我才不要....
這樣沒有自由
不符合我的原則...

----------


## Rise

我想我會吧
這個就看那個國家是甚麼樣子的了
好的話就沒問題阿,不好的話就.....不想說 = =

----------


## Ghostalker

我比較實際  只要能真正向著保護自然的方向前進就可以
不管是借助了誰的幫助、或者以誰的名義都可以

而且爲國家而服務未必代表著受國家控制
假如國家請求你去追殺盜獵者、去查辦違規的化工廠，那麽這裏還有獸會說：“不，我決不聽命令”嗎？

說實在的，有時間計較力量的來源之類的東西，還不如做些確確實實的改善

本來人類和獸人的目的就應該是一致的，全世界生命的目的都應該是一致的

只是現在的人類遭受著“私有制神聖”這個邪教的迷惑，如此而已 

只要能真正爲動物，爲自然做出貢獻
別說拿走我的自由，就算拿走生命我也願意 

其實許多細節爭論的起源只有一個：

“你，究竟願意爲了解放所有動物而付出多少代價”

----------


## 洛思緹

我想我會考慮很久.
要是當時假如戰爭有可能危害到自已的家人，我可能會考慮願意.
這樣就會有許多年輕人跳出來獸化? 然後組成獸人軍向敵人進攻?

----------


## 小劍

我想我應該是會說不吧！
因為自由是最重要的，
一旦失去了自由，那就算能變成獸人也毫無意義，
在說要使自己為了執行任務而殺人，
也很討厭。

----------


## jtacrnk

絕對不要....
除非有特別的誘因
像是工作輕鬆(相對)
薪水很多或是提供中上生活水平
除非特別招集否則平常是是閒閒沒事
可以到處亂跑
想做什麼都可以
(所以不想"失去大部分的自由")


說實在的...
如果真有那麼好的工作
還當人真的是太浪費了(核爆)

----------


## 白銀狼之魂

永世不可能
變成獸人為人類所統治的國家/政體,效命

與其這樣我寧可繼續保持人身獸心苟且活下去
或者寧願與惡魔簽約,對抗人類

----------


## 可拉

如果真的那樣我會想要逃耶...


我個性本來就是不希望有壓力

----------


## 月下小冰狼

當然願意啦
幹完活之後就自由了嘛
有這種好事幹嗎不同意呢？

----------


## 白銀狼之魂

樓上的同胞..
您好像太樂觀了...

能自由嗎??
被政府機構改造的你,既能創造你,就能找到你,也能摧毀你

真正自由? 大概...只能亡命天涯吧

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

不願意，失去自由是一定的
且你根本不會知道政府那些人的想法。

----------


## apon320

假如設定為外星人攻打地球
徵招變為獸人對抗外星人還可以接受
但可不可以把痛覺拿掉Q_Q

假如是人類互相殘殺
那還是算了

----------


## 柯魯

是很想便成獸人

但失去自由的犧牲實在太大了

不能自由自在的生活就失去了便成獸人的意義了

也許便成獸人了之後再逃出去躲起來？

----------


## ShadelanJenn

不願意 真的還滿怕死的 而且怕痛(有些類型的痛)
失去自由的感覺很難受 而描述的感覺第一個讓我想到鋼鍊 裡面則是軍方的走狗(為了鍊金術)
不過總有方法吧 相信一定有方法 能夠得到變成獸人的方法
而不受國家管制(真樂觀啊?!) 到時候,,,不過變成獸人之後呢?
大概還是會過差不多的生活吧 除非因為身理的改變 而必須做一些不同的事情...
至於是哪些...現在就不講了

不過我還是希望有人類的存在
(另一個聲音 :你想背叛我族嗎? 那殺害我們族人的兇手?!)
原因喔 大概就是要有他們才會顯得特別 哈哈
不過最擔心的就是不知道他們會不會歧視獸人的這個存在
(我心中的獸人 除了擁有人類身形 還有智慧外 留有動物們的天性與能力)
  比人類強壯 或是有特殊的能力 而被迫要付出一些東西
(如同 "十二國記"內 "巧國"的半獸 必須要付兩倍的稅 因為有些半獸的力量較大)
無果真的這樣的話 那還是不要有人 只有獸人的國度 不然就是不會歧視獸人的少數人類 




> 如果是我的話...我會拒絕的... 
> 因為如果任何一種生物失去自由了話... 
> 就算得到他的願望...也不會覺得快樂的... 
> 來自 "我的感覺".....


失去自由果然會很痛苦 (每個人都應該有過這樣的經歷吧? 或大或小...)
不能自由行動的感覺 最好不要有....

----------


## 雪之龍

如果是我的話...我會拒絕的...
因為如果任何一種生物失去自由了話...
就算得到他的願望...也不會覺得快樂的...
來自 "我的感覺".....

----------


## lan

我願意.我喜歡活在恐懼當中..

所以我很願意..而且獸化後又

可以獲得力量..這樣不是很好

嗎?然後還可以向親朋好友炫

耀一翻!哈哈哈哈!!~  :Very Happy:

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

當然會去阿
不過變成獸人後我會逃
我不會讓人類抓到的
如果他們裝發信器的話
那就來抓我阿
我會把他們全部殺掉的
就當作是環給動物們多一些的生存空間吧
如果真的逃不掉殺不死的話
那就死吧
至少我已經變成獸人了

----------


## 拉魯

小犬遇到這種狀況

直接拒絕吧 畢竟願意先轉變成獸人的朋友們

可能只是國家的實驗品 萬一發生暴走或者無法控制的情況下

即使變成獸人的人類還有意識 但國家一定會想辦法秘密的把這些所謂的

人(實驗品)給撲殺 並且毀屍滅跡 不讓外界知道且公開

雖然變成獸人固然是不錯 但是 這種方式違背了很多法則

除了自己不自由 還可能會被灌輸 一個指令一個動作 就像台機器

光想到 就覺得挺恐怖的

----------


## 羽翔

不會願意的
對我來說自由是最重要的
不自由的話也就什麼事都做不了了吧?
所以不願意。

----------


## 嵐霖

雖然變成了獸人我會很快樂
但是既然要為國家效命
那就是死的.
我寧可選擇不要...
除非..
可以反叛XD...那就可以玩看看了=W=(爆!

----------


## 咩

我當然會不願意，能變成獸人固然是件好事，但是成為獸人卻得失去這麼多的自由，而且還得

去當他人的武器，我實在是無法接受，那我寧願選擇不要變成獸人，去做自己喜歡做的事，活

出自己，當個自己的主人，不然當獸人實在是太不划算了。



更何況殺人也要殺自己想殺的，幹嘛去殺和你無怨無仇的人呢??(不可取= =)

----------


## 藍焰

我不願意，不想變成戰爭中的武器
說不定打完之後我們這些因科技而變成獸人的人會遭到滅口，其實獸人的力量是比普通人類強大，所以人類會害怕，怕這些獸人會不會奪取他們的國家，擁有這種力量是很可怕的，所以人類要趁著獸人勢力還為壯大起來時就殺了獸人
我可不想被利用完就遭到滅口，而且這樣會失去自由，沒自由毋寧死阿，自由是很重要的
我想當獸人沒錯，不過我不希望失去自由和理性，這兩樣都失去了那我也就不想當了

----------


## 痕‧風狼

能讓自己成為獸人 這點的確很吸引大家 
但是要為國家效命 受人類指使  這點大家也都很討厭
我看不如我們狼版的都去...先幫他們做個幾件事 
最後等到數量夠多了在一起反擊!!!  (雖然不知道打不打的贏......
就算會戰死  但是總比去打戰爭死的好
----------------------------------------------
如果我們這群獸都不去 那以後願意為國家效命的獸人不就會變的越來越多
所以我覺得如果不反擊...到時後如果他們發現了"狼之樂園"
怕我們會造反  而叫獸人大軍來攻擊我們?
(我們這群獸人迷 看到那嚜多獸人被國家控制著 不太可能坐視不管吧!
所以...我可能還是會去...但不會永遠為國家效命

----------

